# FOX Dropframe Helmet



## Pennywise (Sep 11, 2019)

I couldn’t find much on this forum...anyone use this 3/4 helmet? Doesn’t seem to be too many 3/4’s in the MTB world. Is the Fox Dropframe good?


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Because of a condition I have, I feel way more confident with a 3/4 helmet.
Dont want a full face just for trail riding.
I currently have the Giro Switchblade.
I tried the 6D helmet, had a pressure point on forehead.
I tried on the dropframe. Other than the lack of MIPS thought it was a great helmet, but again, pressure point on my forehead. I must have an egg shaped head.


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 11, 2019)

lardo5150 said:


> Because of a condition I have, I feel way more confident with a 3/4 helmet.
> Dont want a full face just for trail riding.
> I currently have the Giro Switchblade.
> I tried the 6D helmet, had a pressure point on forehead.
> I tried on the dropframe. Other than the lack of MIPS thought it was a great helmet, but again, pressure point on my forehead. I must have an egg shaped head.


Giro switchblade looks sweet! Reviews seem solid and looks to be a good helmet. I'll have to look for orange! How does it feel for kicking around wooded trails without the chin guard? Hot? Tight or uncomfortable? Heavy?

Appreciate the feed back, thanks!!


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

I just got a Dropframe. It's great, IMO. I do not like the way MIPS helmets feel and this fits like a moto helmet. The padding is really nice and there's lots of it. My only complaint is the visor is fixed, but that's not a deal-breaker. The Fidlock magnetic buckle is awesome as well. It's pricey, sure, but so far I love it. My previous helmet was a POC Tectal fwiw, which was nice but this Dropframe is so much nicer.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

lardo5150 said:


> Because of a condition I have, I feel way more confident with a 3/4 helmet.
> Dont want a full face just for trail riding.
> I currently have the Giro Switchblade.
> I tried the 6D helmet, had a pressure point on forehead.
> I tried on the dropframe. Other than the lack of MIPS thought it was a great helmet, but again, pressure point on my forehead. I must have an egg shaped head.


I had a slight pressure on my forehead on my first ride with the Dropframe, so much so that I was going to try the medium size pads instead of the small size that came installed. Decided to try it again before changing out the pads and on the second ride, the pressure was basically non-existent. Now, after a week or so, there's 0 pressure on my forehead. FWIW.


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 11, 2019)

I’m thinking the lack of MIPS might actually be a deal breaker for me. This is a design used in motorcycle helmets too. I’m not sure what kind of testing is done but if they are safer...I’m in. Plus I’m really digging the modular helmet so I don’t have to buy 2 helmets, even though modular is not as good as fixed. Eventually I’m sure I will have a few different helmets.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> I'm thinking the lack of MIPS might actually be a deal breaker for me. This is a design used in motorcycle helmets too. I'm not sure what kind of testing is done but if they are safer...I'm in. Plus I'm really digging the modular helmet so I don't have to buy 2 helmets, even though modular is not as good as fixed. Eventually I'm sure I will have a few different helmets.


I have a Giro Switchblade and a DropFrame. The Switchblade is comfortable once on but it is noticeable heavier. Also, it doesn't breath as well. I primarily use the Switchblade as a full face in places where you have to keep climbing back up, and the DropFrame for everything else. My DropFrame is an XL, which is just the L with the smaller pads pre-installed.
.
The DropFrame is stupid light and very comfortable once broken in, but there are some niggles with it. First, at low speeds (climbing) there is no airflow over your ears. Not something you would normally notice unless you are climbing in an area with no shade. Where I live there are no real trees (everything is waist high or shorter) and often no clouds. This leaves whichever ear is facing the sun feeling as if someone is targeting the sun on it with a magnifying glass. The Switchblade doesn't have this issue. It's just all around hotter on your head. Also, if you wear goggles you can't just lift them up under the visor when you stop or are climbing. This means you're handling your goggles more than normal and increases the likelihood that you'll get something on the lens. This leads to the next issue, sweat retention. The Giro does a great job of catching forehead sweat. The Fox, not so much. This becomes apparent when the sweat that would normally be captured by the helmet is now getting squeezed from the foam gasket of the goggles. This increases the instances of sweat on the inside of the goggle lens from handling them. The last issue I have with mine is a small squeak from the ear frame of the helmet. You only notice it on slow climbs, but it can be annoying.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Also, if you dont like the switchblade or dropframe, another 3/4 helmet is Giro's new Tyrant


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I love the design of the Dropframe but there's a pressure point directly on my temples. I picture it acting like a little ball peen hammer on my temple were I to crash. I took some pictures of what I'm talking about that I loaded to another thread. I'll see if I can find it.

Here it is: https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-pro...ox-dropframe-helmet-1102726.html#post14093219


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 11, 2019)

Well now I’m looking at the Bell Super DH. This thing looks siiick!


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Super DH is a nice helmet. I tried it as well, but it kept pulling on my hair for some reason. Could have been a fluke, but that is why I passed on it.

I just remembered, Giro has the Tyrant coming out as well, have a look at that.


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 11, 2019)

lardo5150 said:


> Super DH is a nice helmet. I tried it as well, but it kept pulling on my hair for some reason. Could have been a fluke, but that is why I passed on it.
> 
> I just remembered, Giro has the Tyrant coming out as well, have a look at that.


I shave my head so I'm good lol. I ordered the Super DH Fasthouse in blue. Looks pretty rad, but bulky. Hoping the size is right.


----------

